

Ask YC: Your YC App - 10pm EST just passed, how do you feel? - ericb

Nothing gives focus like a deadline. I didn't manage to accommodate pg's request to submit early. Somehow, there was always "one more thing" to correct or add. I'd love to make a few more edits, but having it out of my hands is also a relief.<p>So, how does everyone feel about their submission?  Did you say what you wanted? Do you wish you had more time?<p>Edit: Almost forgot: Good Luck!!!
======
nostrademons
Relieved, I guess, but this time feels a lot more anticlimactic than the last
3 times I've applied. Possibly because I really don't expect to get in, with
the badness=YES field this time. (My cofounder quit last week.) I figure it
can't hurt to try, but really I've just gotta keep hacking until I have
something people want, and then it doesn't really matter whether we're funded
by YC or not.

~~~
kirubakaran
> My cofounder quit last week

Hey I understand how difficult it must be for you. Be cheerful. Giving you
man2man moral support from here. Arc in JS = awesome. Keep having fun.

~~~
nostrademons
Thanks. :-)

------
bsaunder
Glad I did it this time... I almost did it last time. I hated setting badness
= "yes"

~~~
dood
Badness = yes was painful. I wished there was a box to justify yourself ;)

To answer ericb's question, I feel exausted, having worked all day then
decided to apply and filled out the form in less than three hours. I always do
these things at the last minute, I don't know why, but its worked out for me
in the past one way or another. Hope pg excuses my grammatical errors!

Either way, ferociously trying to get across the core of the idea double-quick
was a great exercise.

Good luck all!

------
martythemaniak
Oddly, I feel like playing old-school Counter Strike.

I put in some extra effort, polished my software a little and put the latest
dev version of it online for the YC people to see as a demo. But having done
plenty of work the last few weeks, I felt like relaxing, so yesterday I played
CS for the first time in about 6 years :)

I'll still keep working on this regardless, but it'd sure be nice to be able
to work on my stuff full time instead of the part time effort that it is right
now.

------
zenlinux
I don't know about you, but I'm counting the hours until April 9.

~~~
ericb
Part of me will be counting, but I know I'm doing this venture regardless. The
money is not the key for me. It's a matter of whether I can get the extra
advantages YC offers, so I'm trying not to focus on it too much...

~~~
zapnap
My thought as well. YC would be huge for me; the resources they can offer and
the sense of community and advice most importantly. But I'm certainly doing
this either way. Not getting selected will not deter me. If not getting
selected _does_ deter you, you may want to reconsider why you applied in the
first place :).

------
xenoterracide
I just stumbled upon one of pg's essays the other day. It lead me here. I had
an idea that I plan on working on anyway, unfortunately I had no time to put a
demo together. Only thing I have is a partially working db with no front end.
Also, I wasn't able to dig up a co-founder. Hopefully they think it's a great
idea.

Good Luck to all of us!

------
raghus
It is still editable....

------
aschobel
Thanks!

Excited, but no time to rest just yet. Next deadline is the Android Challenge,
which is creeping up way too quickly.

------
revolvingcur
Thrilled to be in the pool, and even happier to be working on something I
believe strongly in.

------
peternicholls
extremely excited!!! Counting the days down as well...

